
Yelp – What Happened - maulikmmodi94
https://medium.com/@maulikmmodi94/yelp-what-happened-62c325f13235
======
rasz
>Oh, and one more thing, Google is real. It is connected to my Google profile.
That’s my Gmail, Google+

article:published_time content="2019-12-01T22:43:23.284Z ???

